# WinISD speaker model



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

I am just getting my feet wet with WinISd and would like to ask if I could send one of the more savy members a WinIsd file for a speaker I tested with the Dayton Audio DATS measurement tool. The driver is a 5.25" cone and I did not have the OEM specs. The drivers were originally in a MTM configuration and used a piezo for the HF. I am looking to use the driver in a TM w/passive radiator for the left and right and use the remaining drivers for a MTM center channel. I have a couple box values that were from some of the more simple programs but none of these will give me the PR info I need. Your help in this design will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Upload the file here and we'll have a look.


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

This is the file I modeled Not sure if it is correct.. Some feedback would be much appreciated


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll assume your parameter entries are correct but you're missing the Xmax. How much is the one way excursion?


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

I do not have that info. Is ther a way to measure this with the DATS tool or some other method? I am unaware of a method. Please enlighten.


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

I obtained the numbers from the DATS measurement tool. I can only assume they are correct. But who know?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I am unaware of any way to determine xmax using DATS, more sophisticated measurements are needed to figure xmax. The next best would be geometric stroke for xmax, = (coil height - gap height)/2

If are planning a DIY crossover I would recommend you use Response Modeller, NOT WinISD, it will play much nicer with modelling your system. It has nice features like enabling you to splice your box response onto your drivers measured/spec FR, modelling of your baffle effects, etc. and you can then export your file for use in PCD.

Your file shows that your cabinet is on the large side, but not bad. I'd try smaller. You don't want a noticeable peak at the port tuning.


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

OK given my expert measuring abilities i have determined the Xmax to 3mm I realize this will be a shot...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Was the original MTM ported? Also which PR are you considering? The PR parameters also need to be known for modeling.


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes the original was ported and I must say they sounded pretty good. I wasn't thrilled with the piezo but not a bad cabinet. The original cabinets started to delaminate and I decided to go in a different direction. since I have 4 LF drivers i wanted ot build the LCR. enough of that . I am no ture on the radiator. I will give you the one I am looking at but I am open to suggestions if thee is a better selection other than the one I send you. I would like to build the L/R speakers as tower and I am not opposed to using multiple PR's. Can I just say now i really appreciate the assitance I am receiving form you guys. It is cool to have a place where like minded individuals can share info. Thnak you in advance for all your efforts.


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

the url is not uploading. Here are the specs
FS 23
Qms 10
Vas 10.4 L
Cms 1 mm/N
Rms 0.67 Kg/sec
Mms 48g
Sd 87 cm/2
Xmax 6mm +/-

Peerless mod:830880
Madisound

Manufacturer says to use 2 in a 5L cab with one 5.25 active driver


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

Also i need to tell you the driver is classified as a 6". The measurement from the cone to one half of the surround is 5.25. This will also change the PR i am loking at. I will post the specs for the new one momentarily


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

Here are the specs fora 8" Dayton Audio 
Fs: 21 Hz • Vas: 1.40 cu. ft. • Qms: 2 • Cms: 0.75 mm/N • Mms: 0.75 g • Sd: 194 sq. cm. • Xmax: 9 mm • Dimensions: Overall diameter: 8.50", Cutout diameter: 7.09", Depth: 2.28".


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

Dayton Audio SD215-PR


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I have to catch a plane. I'll be back as soon as I can.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm back. Upload the driver file for the UAP-1190 so I can model the PR's.


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

The .wpr file is on the first page of this post. I am on my mobile and cannot up load the . wdr file until I get to work. Let me know if that is what you need.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, I need the w*d*r file which is the driver file. w*p*r is a project file.


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

OK here it is... after much searching


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

This driver does not model well with the PR's you listed. Since the driver has a Fs of 65 hz and is a 5.25" it would be best you go with a ported design.


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks did it give you an idea of the volume and port dimensions? Was it close to the design of the project model i sent over first?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you going to be using a woofer with this 5.25 inch?


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

I do have a sub that I use for HT. So extemely low extension is not a must. i would like to get a really nice flat response if possible. I will be using a B&K AVR5520 receiver for the source and power. It has a descent crossover selection. Also I am looking at building the center channel out of a pair of htese with a nice tweet or possible a Mid and tweet? Is it possible for me to get he wpr


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

This is the best it will do. This driver originally came from a "white van" so don't expect much from it.

View attachment The JKD427 Project.wpr


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

I know about the van..lol I just wanted to see if anything cound be done with them. I appreciate all your help. Thanks you


----------

